# First Post For Nube, Lathe On The Way



## Garththomas (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi just wanted to let you all know I'll probably burning up the wires with questions once my new G0768 arrives. Been dreaming of this for months, spent many hours surfing and reading about small lathes and have been trying to find a good used one within 100 miles but I gave up. I may be taking a bit of a chance because there is very little out there for this lathe but its as big and as much as I can handle right now. 
Hopefully it will be good to learn on.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!

As many have said before, these smaller machines can do some pretty impressive work, but need to be treated as a pre-assembled kit so to speak. When you get your new lathe, spend some quality time cleaning, deburring, stoning surfaces, and even some mild disassembly to get the machine properly set up and it good working order.

And above all, have fun!


----------



## brino (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Garth,

Welcome to the site!
Congratulations on the incoming equipment. It is always exciting.
Lots of Grizzly users here, and this site is the friendliest on the web.
Ask away!

-brino


----------

